# Dewalt 7730



## York v45 (Feb 23, 2014)

What's a Dewalt 7730 10" Radial Arm Saw worth?

carbide blade in good condition
it needs a start relay
needs the work surface replaced
all slides, locks, etc. in good condition
includes a dado kit
This saw is at least 30 years old....maybe older. I want to upgrade to something more portable and versatile.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Short, not-very-helpful answer is it's worth what someone will pay you for it. I don't see a lot of market for used radial arm saws these days but maybe someone wants one. Put it on craigslist and see what kind of responses you get.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried to sell a 12" one in perfect condition for 2 years, no takers.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I put what was left of mine out by the road. Gone in 3 hours. Free is a popular price range . Actually, I helped him load it into his trunk, poor fit, but based upon his excitement it now has a good home. I do miss the radial saw at times, but it really wasn't getting any use.

Bud


----------



## York v45 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input.

Bud, that's about where I'm at with it. The last time I tried a curb giveaway it sat for 2 weeks unclaimed. I changed the sign from free to $5 and someone stole it the first night!

I'll try to sell it for any offer, but don't expect much success.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Put it on craigslist and maybe you'll get lucky. 

I can't imagine that there's anyone out there actually looking for one. They had their day and that day is long gone.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Put mine up on CL with a $75.00 OBO. Got an offer of $50.00.

I acted hurt, and then took the money and ran....


----------

